# Can't Think Of Anything To Post?



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Try the:

Random Sentence Generator


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

His flood snacks!


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

After the universal yawns its moan.


----------



## ScanMan (Sep 11, 2007)

The exposure hurts!


----------



## Vexel (Jan 30, 2005)

The disco suffers?


----------



## Ottawaman (Jan 16, 2005)

The forum cheats behind the insult.


----------



## KC4 (Feb 2, 2009)

The idle characteristic purges past the comedy.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

Throughout the ozone despairs the meaningful leaf. (Sounds like beatnik poetry. :lmao


----------



## Kazak (Jan 19, 2004)

A dread overcomes beneath the snack. (never happens to me)


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

Why won't the arm faint?


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

The gasoline marches on top of your troop. (Maybe from BP exec?)


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

The dressed dread appalls every abysmal cousin.


----------



## Kazak (Jan 19, 2004)

The poorest pad tries without the unpopular relationship.


----------



## Kazak (Jan 19, 2004)

This is like monkeys at typewriters, only with more structure (and fewer bananas). I say we keep playing until we get something recognizable like "The unexamined life is not worth living."

Or something like "Help! [picks nit] Held against my will. [picks nit] Send [picks nit] bananas."


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Then we had better keep posting the url forward:

Random Sentence Generator

The pupil writes about the bastard against a minute dictionary.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

Each toe disappears.


----------



## DR Hannon (Jan 21, 2007)

The deed activates the personal sphere above the fuss.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

The child blames the industry across his solo misuse. (Sounds like it is talking about teens playing too many video games.)


----------



## ScanMan (Sep 11, 2007)

The average bottle erases the token nightmare.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

Outside the arcane theory clogs the contrived network. 

(I have no idea what that could possibly mean, but it *sounds* deep. Like something Marshall McLuhan could have written. )


----------



## eMacMan (Nov 27, 2006)

The writer cups the acute reporter.beejacon


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

*Just a Suggestion.*

Here is a suggestion as an addition to the game, if SINC agrees. You post your sentence and then you have to provide a possible suggestion for what it could mean. Just a thought that could make it a little more "creative".


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

▲ ✔


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

A moral shines with the kingdom!

This was written by the renowned critic, Judge Baird, of the Shakespearian era, regarding the Merchant of Venice.


----------



## DR Hannon (Jan 21, 2007)

A tactic pops inside the pain!

The sudden realization that it was not such a good idea!


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Posting the url forward:

Random Sentence Generator

"The little faucet fevers each crew."

A direct quote from Ron Jeremy.


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

The idealistic artist warms to the designer eccentric.

Spoken by Mike Holmes in an oddly gay moment on his show Holmes on Homes.

(this is more fun than Engrish.com)


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

fjnmusic said:


> The idealistic artist warms to the designer eccentric.
> 
> Spoken by Mike Holmes in an oddly gay moment on his show Holmes on Homes.
> 
> (this is more fun than Engrish.com)


:lmao: :lmao: :lmao: :clap: :clap:


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

SINC said:


> Posting the url forward:
> 
> Random Sentence Generator
> 
> ...


Does your wife know that you have watched that stuff?


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

One does not have to watch to know who the man is.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

SINC said:


> One does not have to watch to know who the man is.


Too true.  I never saw John Holmes, but I think people of a certain generation certainly know who he is.


----------



## tilt (Mar 3, 2005)

When will this stake recommend the postcard?

When the postcard recommends the stake of course 

Cheers


----------



## Kazak (Jan 19, 2004)

A mechanism speaks underneath a threat!

(see all of Shakespeare's tragedies)


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

The attempted motto leans next to the influential complaint.

Could be said of any political campaign.


----------



## Kazak (Jan 19, 2004)

A screwed countryside hums.

A 5 km stretch of hobby farms near me is quickly being transformed into sardine-like townhouses. A heartbreaking loss of trees, greenery, habitats, and lifestyle, along with continual construction, noise, and traffic delays.


----------



## Ena (Feb 7, 2005)

The accumulated heritage supplies her glow.

The Queen explains the light reflected on her face by the crown jewels.


----------



## Kazak (Jan 19, 2004)

The delight loves a goldfish.

Everybody: Awwwww . . .


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

"The rabbit swims into a background."

But only in the test thread.

Random Sentence Generator


----------



## DR Hannon (Jan 21, 2007)

After the shaping hospital colors any transient arithmetic.

Yes, a place for all numbers.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

"The space colors around his smoking behavior."

A single guy lights up in a non-smoking bar.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Random Sentence Generator


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

The pump emerges near his notable.

When Shelia was away and Ted was feeling frisky...


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

"A vintage persists."

Yep, my 1949 Meteor still sits in my garage, unsold.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

The impressive particle pretends.

Quarks.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

"The arbitrary electronics pushes the buck shorthand."

Pretty much anything Apple.


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

A brain bringings a stereo over my dim beginner.


The Doug: The Teenage Years.


----------



## KC4 (Feb 2, 2009)

The bowl clogs without a spectrum.



"Hello, Mr. Plumber? I believe toys need to be rescued again from the poopy chute."


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

The general leaks inside the cliff!

What General Holland McTyeire "Howlin' Mad" Smith did at Iwo Jima.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

"The expecting muck bushes a censor beside the record shape."

BP in the Gulf of Mexico.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

The dictatorship tries past a referendum!

What the Parti Quebeçois did after their two referendums.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

"The scrap leaks within a deserted classic."

BP in the Gulf again.

Random Sentence Generator


----------



## Kazak (Jan 19, 2004)

The bookshop intervenes above the picture!

In _1984_, Winston and Julia are arrested!


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

"A why regains the dinner."

And why not?


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

Thou cockered clapper-clawed bugbear !

(Shakespearean-style insult generator, if you're looking for some variety)

Your Personalized Shakespeare Insult


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

"A sweating tip fishs for the addressed faithful."

Ah yes, trolling.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

^^^ I prefer casting or still fishing, less work if you are the one doing the rowing.


----------



## Kazak (Jan 19, 2004)

Does the energy calculate across the obliging ass?

No comment.


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

The tense glove ascends.

(What's this about an obliging ass?)


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

When will a fashionable mob emphasize the spring phenomenon?

And what, perchance, might Stacy and Clinton have to say about it?


----------



## KC4 (Feb 2, 2009)

An involved hangover volunteers.



The parents are coming home from vacation today.


----------



## Kazak (Jan 19, 2004)

Kazak said:


> Does the energy calculate across the obliging ass?





The Doug said:


> The tense glove ascends.


How will the rear crown the consequence?

Better not to ask. Meanwhile, time for another spin of "Smell the Glove."


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

Opposite the frantic ass argues the expanded presence.

(Oh great, now it's gaining weight and frantic).


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Random Sentence Generator

"A flat beer cooperates."

Yep, one of those has saved a hangover or two for me over the years.


----------



## KC4 (Feb 2, 2009)

An airport labels the limb.

United Breaks Guy's Arm.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

"The missile moans!"

But when?


----------



## Kazak (Jan 19, 2004)

A coat decays!

I think this is what my high school French teacher would repeat when she wanted our attention.


----------



## Sonal (Oct 2, 2003)

The degenerate advertises against the nastiest corn.

Damn that Dr Scholls!


----------



## KC4 (Feb 2, 2009)

A jazz succeeds opposite the struggle.


Motown Records in 1960's Detroit.


----------



## alef0 (Jun 30, 2008)

The prejudice tosses the chicken plotter outside the director.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Random Sentence Generator


"A star references a tight acorn."

I didn't know acorns even drank.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Random Sentence Generator


----------



## alef0 (Jun 30, 2008)

The assumed accent stamps around a county ditch.


----------



## alef0 (Jun 30, 2008)

Why does the immortal steal the minimalist?


----------



## alef0 (Jun 30, 2008)

His accompanied institute accelerates the waved deaf.


----------



## alef0 (Jun 30, 2008)

The bigger background counts.


----------



## alef0 (Jun 30, 2008)

The longer crunch succeeds within the genetics.


----------



## alef0 (Jun 30, 2008)

A converted work pulses past an impossible owner.


----------



## alef0 (Jun 30, 2008)

Why does my flip appraisal poke every damn circular?


----------



## Sonal (Oct 2, 2003)

A dish spits in the extra lover.

Listen, even if you are a dish and are expected to have all sorts of extra lovers hanging about, that no reason to be rude and spit in them... unless they like that sort of a thing.


----------



## alef0 (Jun 30, 2008)

The mumble shares the spectacular.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

alef0 said:


> The mumble shares the spectacular.


Just so you know alef0 the rules of the game have changed.

When you post a sentence from the Random Sentence Generator you also have to post a suggested meaning for the sentence... makes it more fun and creative.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Sonal said:


> A dish spits in the extra lover.
> 
> Listen, even if you are a dish and are expected to have all sorts of extra lovers hanging about, that no reason to be rude and spit in them... unless they like that sort of a thing.


"The prostitute resets each possible spit."

This really belongs with your post Sonal. beejacon

Random Sentence Generator


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

"Without the force strikes each spirit."

One of the things Yoda said to Luke Skywalker.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

"A tired spike bows after a fallacious cylinder."

Damn, another nail in that tire.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

"The incomprehensible gender degenerates against the ideology."

David Bowie in the 70s and 80s.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

"The paste buggers the professional."

Obvious to a one armed paper hanger.


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

His hasty pork cooperates.

Needs no explanation or interpretation methinks.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

"Why does a ribbon suppose the privileged spur?"

There'll be no ribbons on my spurs.


----------



## Kazak (Jan 19, 2004)

Opposite the cheese bubbles the assembled meal.

Goat to Test thread. Do not pass Goat. Do not collect $200.


----------



## Ena (Feb 7, 2005)

Our lawyer leaps outside an umbrella.

He's suing Mary Poppins for dropping it.


----------



## KC4 (Feb 2, 2009)

The universe dislikes the pit with a frozen bath.



Pluto gets the punt.

Random Sentence Generator


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

"The tube swears?"

Uh huh, especially on the comedy channel with some stand up routines.


----------



## KC4 (Feb 2, 2009)

The contempt interferes after the lesson.



Homework sucks.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

"The fifty shock expires."


. . . at 60.


----------



## Kazak (Jan 19, 2004)

The vinyl clicks.

It pops, too, but I love it.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

"A pupil zooms."

. . . but only with an exceptional teacher.


----------



## KC4 (Feb 2, 2009)

The indeterminate debt heels the impaired problem.



The Big Fat Greek Wedding planners regret their decision to have an Open Bar.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

"The individual noses."

Why they need a photo finish at the track.


----------



## Kazak (Jan 19, 2004)

When can the suggested poetry discipline the situated stress?

Relax, don't do it, when you want to go to it . . .


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

"The surface heel mangles the interior."

Ever stepped on a bug?


----------



## Kazak (Jan 19, 2004)

"How can the myth study throughout her bent meal?"

It's the blues, man.


----------



## KC4 (Feb 2, 2009)

Will a humorous chunk degenerate?

Depends on the class of comedian.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Random Sentence Generator

"The innocence barks around an intimate."

It seems to me it would be wise not to have anything that barks around one's intimates, innocent or not.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

"The spur attends a sin."

SINC, is this true?


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Never happened to me screature. 

"The promised funeral surfaces the friend in the detected intolerance."

If any of my friends whose funeral I've attended surface, I'll be outta here.


----------



## KC4 (Feb 2, 2009)

The worker muddles a sales scarf.

Janet watched nervously as the cashier scrutinized the expired coupon for the half eaten bag of cookies.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

"How will a sink break the female jam?"

When she accidentally drops the jar into the sink.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

"The idiom outlines the constant."

Often, this is quite simply true.

Not sure if this satisfies Kazaks criteria of:



Kazak said:


> This is like monkeys at typewriters, only with more structure (and fewer bananas). I say we keep playing until we get something recognizable like "The unexamined life is not worth living."
> 
> Or something like "Help! [picks nit] Held against my will. [picks nit] Send [picks nit] bananas."


But it comes awfully close.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

"Why does a tomato finish outside the sneak realm?"

That is because people don't eat stolen tomatoes until they have snuck them out of the garden.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

"The childhood glows!"

Indeed! And I didn't believe my parents when they told me, "these are the best years of your life."


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Random Sentence Generator

"The variable flame dodges inside a receiver."

Yep, every Christmas when the Yule Log burns on my TV.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

"How will the story behave?"

I wonder this every time I watch Peter Mansbridge or Robert Fife.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

"Why can't the epic proceed?"

Because I lost my page.


----------



## Kazak (Jan 19, 2004)

"A rubber fears the adviser."

No explanation required.

screature, your submission from the previous page is certainly profound, but it lacks the familiarity I required in my task. Put it on a t-shirt if you like, but play on.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

"The crown rattles."

Yep, that damn bottle of Crown Royal has been rattling in the motor home cupboard for years now. Just sayin'.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

"The capitalist executes the numeral."

The reason behind the latest recession.


----------



## KC4 (Feb 2, 2009)

The analyst orbits on top of the ingredient!


When recipe testing hits the sweet spot.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

"How does an internal dictator bang a minister?"

Any way he wants too.


----------



## Kazak (Jan 19, 2004)

screature said:


> "How does an internal dictator bang a minister?"
> 
> Any way he wants too.


Oh my. Anyone care to name names?


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

"Will the appropriate coin expire?"

Yep, most likely the penny.


----------



## Kazak (Jan 19, 2004)

"The longer bust dampens the lie."

She: Told you they were real.


----------



## KC4 (Feb 2, 2009)

The enthusiasm puzzles underneath a column.



With one click when the boss approached, the Numbers spreadsheet quickly covered an ongoing game.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Random Sentence Generator

"My lad mixes the annoyance."

Both my lads did, most of their teen years for sure.


----------



## Kazak (Jan 19, 2004)

"The terminology freezes!"

No sh


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

"A male shout collapses."

Pretty much.


----------



## KC4 (Feb 2, 2009)

"The timer ventures a damn ground near the consultant."

The boss places another pot of coffee on the table. The project will be finished before anyone leaves the building.

or...

How the repairman found out the hard way that Big Ben was now electrified. (BONG!)


----------



## Sonal (Oct 2, 2003)

"An exposure sighs."

The jaded flasher.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

"How will the toe fast?"

By keeping the sock on of course.


----------



## Sonal (Oct 2, 2003)

"The hope appears without the simple dummy."

Obama sans George W Bush.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

"The dinner lusts."

After the dessert?


----------



## KC4 (Feb 2, 2009)

"A raining accountant flips this atom."


...shortly after he slipped that decimal place.

Random Sentence Generator


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

"A lawn leaks next to my romance."

Never make love on a lawn in the early morning dew.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

"The crew flies into the maker."

Sadly what happened to the crew of the Space Shuttle Columbia. :-(


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

"Why can't an inside sport color?"

Uh, lemme see, he lost his crayons?


----------



## Rps (May 2, 2009)

I love this one........ The hammer refuses my shed.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

"Why does its fog sicken?"

I guess we will have to ask Dr. G. about that one.


----------



## Kazak (Jan 19, 2004)

"The wood lady proceeds."

Remember the Log Lady from _Twin Peaks_?


----------



## KC4 (Feb 2, 2009)

"A corporate secret chalks in the impressive desktop."



Inspector Closeau suspected the Mac Pro murder was an intel job.
(Cue Pink Panther theme)


----------



## Kazak (Jan 19, 2004)

"Should the bush operate another capital war?"

No, there's been more than enough of that, thank you very much.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

"A governor bicycles across the ham!"

Well there is a lot of pork to be had even in these recessionary times.


----------



## KC4 (Feb 2, 2009)

Random Sentence Generator

"Past our frog suffers a virgin."

Sometimes you have to kiss a lot of frogs before you find your prince.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

"How will the plural tea reckon?"

I suppose it will tease us.


----------



## KC4 (Feb 2, 2009)

"Can the stirred sock gasp before the valley?"

Probably, but I think they prefer to pray....

Yea, though I tumble through the valley of the shadow of death,
I will fear no dryer: For thou art with me;
Thy bra and thy shirt, they comfort me.
Thou preparest a towel before me in the presence of static cling;
Thou annointest my head with soap; My cups runneth over.

- the 23rd Psock


----------



## Kazak (Jan 19, 2004)

"The orchestra washes?"

I certainly hope so.

You know, I was clicking through a bunch of these, waiting for a good one, when it occurred to me that they remind me of Billy Corgan's lyrics, without the swearing. Discuss, with quotations as required. There will be a full letter grade deduction for so much as mentioning Courtney Love.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

"The adjective chalks."

But only in the classroom.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

"Should the inadequate jet twist?"

Well it probably shouldn't, but it could hardly be surprising if it did.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

"This degrading wine finishes."

Yep, usually after a single glass.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

Kazak said:


> You know, I was clicking through a bunch of these, waiting for a good one, when it occurred to me that they remind me of Billy Corgan's lyrics, without the swearing.


I used the site's random paragraph generator to see what it has to say about Billy and Courtney-with the full understanding that the second subject will cost me a grade:



> Billy Corgan rails! Outside the portable override punts the swamped organ. Does each timed employee swing? Courtney Love hesitates inside Billy Corgan. Why can't Billy Corgan dress? How can Billy Corgan color? Courtney Love barks opposite Billy Corgan.


----------



## Kazak (Jan 19, 2004)

That's uncanny. We can certainly understand her hesitation. We also wonder why Billy can't dress. And, for describing what she does as barking, the letter grade is restored. Unfortunately, for the complete absence of quotations, your mark can still be no higher than a C+. Your opportunity for redemption will come with the next paper: Marxist ideology in "Louie, Louie."


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

"Should the winded collective flash?"

Only if his collective is decent.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

Kazak said:


> our opportunity for redemption will come with the next paper: Marxist ideology in "Louie, Louie."





> "Louie, Louie" swings over any tiger. Can Marxist ideology lean? "Louie, Louie" kids. Inside Marxist ideology suspects a century. With "Louie, Louie" expires the executive."


Clearly "Louie, Louie" offers a more compelling form of Communism, toppling even the Asian Tigers. Marxist Ideology cannot lean to one side or another to sing its siren song, while "Louie, Louie" leans as it will, kidding its guileless followers along. The Marxist ideology is suspicious of this century and its pop cultural forms, yet it is "Louie, Louie" not Marxist ideology, that topples Capitalism and causes the executive to expire.


----------



## Kazak (Jan 19, 2004)

Better.


----------



## Kazak (Jan 19, 2004)

"The water stretches?"

Yes, in _The Abyss._


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Random Sentence Generator

"The researcher treks."

Dr. Livingstone, I presume?


----------



## friend (Nov 14, 2009)

"The model walks, the monkey blinks."

(this is random generated, one after the other, but you would think not)


----------



## KC4 (Feb 2, 2009)

What does the random paragraph generator say on the subject?


The monkey rattles the model's circuit. Monkey frees the model. The quiz wows model into a theater. The model thinks.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

"A memory revolts above the wrong."

Revisionist history.


----------



## friend (Nov 14, 2009)

KC4 said:


> What does the random paragraph generator say on the subject?
> 
> 
> The monkey rattles the model's circuit. Monkey frees the model. The quiz wows model into a theater. The model thinks.


Well, I had a more kind of naughty take on the sentence I believe.  

I know if I was younger, single and watching the models on the cat walk
my monkey would surely blink. :lmao:


----------



## Kosh (May 27, 2002)

"The breaking accident excludes an incorporated moon."

He broke his leg by falling off the ladder, but did not land on his ass.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

"Each performance evaluates the hunted girlfriend."

Now there is a man's creed if I ever saw one.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

"The leadership crawls!"

Must refer to the Liberal party.


----------



## KC4 (Feb 2, 2009)

" Why won't the optic sarcasm regard the keystroke?" 

I've stopped reading. Why haven't you stopped typing?
Random Sentence Generator


----------



## Kazak (Jan 19, 2004)

"A creator fiddles near the man."

Now I'll just borrow this rib . . .


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

"The timer points to the daylight."

Every day at noon.


----------



## Kazak (Jan 19, 2004)

"The foreign hangover jerks a handy specialist."

This is almost naughty in three or four different ways.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

"The misfortune pales with the shirt!"

I suppose that would be the case if chocolate was spilled on a dark brown shirt.


----------



## KC4 (Feb 2, 2009)

"The cute tactic begs a mask."

Grinning straight at the security camera in the bank, the robber was easily identified.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

"A fabric laughs beneath a principal."

This can be especially true when applied to some guys underwear.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

"The consultant misprints the declared research."

Climategate?


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

"The event skirts the compound."

Sounds a lot like Toronto the past couple of days.


----------



## Kazak (Jan 19, 2004)

"A contrary face wrecks a kiss."

Well, yeah.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Random Sentence Generator

"When will a mouse hold the ripped resemblance?"

Why when the trap springs of course.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

"It's my birthday today". (no Random Sentence Generator used actually) 

It's my birthday today.

Still here and counting...


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Hey, you're not listed in the official list, how were we to know?

Many happy returns, you young whippersnapper you!


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

SINC said:


> Hey, you're not listed in the official list, how were we to know?
> 
> Many happy returns, you young whippersnapper you!


Thank's SINC. 

Yeah I know it is funny, yet I received a Happy Birthday e-mail from ehMac...

No biggie, birthdays are a very low key thing for me... just glad to be still counting them...

Not so young but not so old either, 47... well past the midway point for the average Canadian male though... hopefully the best is yet to come.


----------



## Kazak (Jan 19, 2004)

Happy Birthday, screature. I remember 47 like it was yesterday. Oh wait, it was yesterday, and today, and a few months yet.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

Kazak said:


> Happy Birthday, screature. I remember 47 like it was yesterday. Oh wait, it was yesterday, and today, and a few months yet.


Thank you Kazak... 

This is what I have often left as a message to friends of mine when it is their Birthday...





+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.


----------



## Kazak (Jan 19, 2004)

"Does an unlimited forest burn?"

Some summer soon, we're sure to find out.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

"Will the dark future abort in a rip?"

You bet. Especially after camping buddies finish up a supper of baked beans combined with an afternoon of drinking beer.


----------



## KC4 (Feb 2, 2009)

"The steer worries outside the ground converter."

That's no bull.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

"The imaginary dog lies."

Real dogs never lye.

Random Sentence Generator


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

"Our politician slopes a country with a golden western."

Good ole Stevie H...


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

"The household laboratory prevails."

Only on diarrhea days.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

"The obligatory refund sighs behind a seat."

Staff at Best Buy or Future Shop.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

"The process inspects the bump."

Yep, in every damn mall with speed bumps.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

"The favored hash routs the holder."

Go directly to jail. Do not pass go.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

"The inadequate circuit worries."

Until it blows the breaker.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

"A filled goal sabotages the upgrade."

Why Argentina didn't move onto the next round against Germany.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

"Does the mistake reason?"

Obviously not.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

"The visitor interferes next to the unique overview."

A peeping Tom.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

"An exciting invalid recycles the illiterate."

Stephen Hawkins?

Random Sentence Generator


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

"The attack discriminates!"

Protesters at the G8/G20.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

"A sector squeezes a frustrating pro into the mercury."

University of East Anglia anyone?


----------



## KC4 (Feb 2, 2009)

Why won't the annoyance solo?

Excuse me, I must leave now. No, no thanks, I do not need accompaniment. No, really....


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

"The upgrade revolts?"

Sounds like the troubleshooting thread to me.


----------



## Kazak (Jan 19, 2004)

"A secretary frustrates an alliance."

"So that's Church Hill, Stalling, and Rosefelt. Have I got that right?"


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

"A parrot explodes over the piece!"

Disgusting habit of pooping on the perch.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

A culture clicks?


----------



## Sonal (Oct 2, 2003)

"The angel names the ice."

And it's named, brrrrr.....


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Random Sentence Generator

Will the literature compose?


----------



## Sonal (Oct 2, 2003)

"The ingredient spits!"

Whatever you're cooking, I don't want any.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Random Sentence Generator

How can another identified science father any confidential species?


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

An effect reigns in the algebra!


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Should an antisocial wallet swim?


----------



## Sonal (Oct 2, 2003)

The expecting joke cores the idiot.


----------



## KC4 (Feb 2, 2009)

A mysterious game waves underneath this method.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

A multiple church clicks.


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

You guys are just trying to win the ehMac contest.


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

I think that's silly.


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

And a really gratuitous waste of bandwidth.


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

You know what I'm saying?


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

No.

Yes.

No.

Some spammer's probably going to win the contest.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Random Sentence Generator

Our negative recalls the lit rubber.


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

The ward dumps a firework.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Its pressing cousin explains a law.


----------



## jamesB (Jan 28, 2007)

Another prevalent newcomer flips underneath the worst object.

the above quote says it all.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

The amazing characteristic dresses the village around the royal astronomer.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

The puzzling bomb jumps.


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

Aha! Within the name fails the social defeat.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Opposite a synthesis decides the equilibrium.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

The magic retracts.

Random Sentence Generator


----------



## Kazak (Jan 19, 2004)

The helicopter issues from the logical cough.

(Of course it does.)

My son recently wrote his own generator, which reminded me of this thread, hence the bump.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

"Why can't whatever noticed east cheat throughout the pig?"

I've wondered many times myself about that.


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

LMAO Why can't the pacifier abort the belt?


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

"A prisoner stares."

Reminds me of Macfury's avatar!


----------



## tilt (Mar 3, 2005)

Why won't a wrecked expert shout behind the thoroughfare?


----------



## Kazak (Jan 19, 2004)

The vacuum expands.

Too many candidates to choose from for this one.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

"How will a patience stare underneath the glossy drip?"

For heaven's sake, use a kleenex.


----------



## Kazak (Jan 19, 2004)

A terrifying umbrella retracts.

Whew!


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

"A sordid mob contradicts the mummy on top of the mighty spike."

The final contradiction for that nuisance of a mummy.


----------



## tilt (Mar 3, 2005)

The enemy barks on top of the despair.

I thought the bitch already left!


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Random Sentence Generator

This one got me thinking of 'Dune'.

"The mole sands a system."


----------



## Kazak (Jan 19, 2004)

"The sock waits near a deserted concern."

Which is why you will only find one in the dryer.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

"Within the nose surfaces the susceptible author."

I've read a couple of his books.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

SINC said:


> "Within the nose surfaces the susceptible author."
> 
> I've read a couple of his books.


Are we talking about authors who write under the influence of cocaine here?


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

screature said:


> Are we talking about authors who write under the influence of cocaine here?


The thought never entered my mind. I was thinking more along the 'lines' of books that stunk.


----------

